# Baseball 2006



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay, it's here. I played hooky from the office to watch the Mets' opener. (NY 3, Was. 2). 

Who roots for whom? Bold predictions?

I'll go first. Yankees are going to have trouble. Not only is their rotation elderly and spavined, but apart from Randy Johnson they're all righties. Think other clubs will stack up lefties against them?

Plus Carl Pavano is the first guy I can think of to begin the season out with a sore fanny.

Good thing they've got some ferocious hitters because they're going to need them.

Boston's all-new infield (except catcher)is interesting. Plenty of pitching. Bullpen iffy. 

Mets look pretty good after one game. I still think trading Jae "Say It Ain't" Seo and Benson was foolish. Atlanta's got a youth movement going on, but they're still the team to beat. Rest of division is still tough except Fla.

Pittsburgh has some pitching for a change. Will Clemens return to Houston mid-season if they're in the hunt? And can St Louis finally put it all together?

Dodgers look like best bet in slacker NL West although with Milton Bradley on your team you can't count on peace, love and understanding.

Toronto retooled in a splashy way. AL Central has three legit teams - Chicago, Cleveland and Minnesota. Everybody likes Oakland in the West, I don't really know why.

And for you non-fans, please spare us the "basbeall is so boring I'd rather watch Lithuanian mosquito-pong or the Mensa soccer league blah blah blah."


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

Third generation Cardinal fan here - Stan the Man chosen accordingly.

Last I looked Cards are up 13-5 over the Phillies.

As for predictions:

NL East - Mets, They made very good off season moves and I think the Beltran investment will pay off this year. '04 wasn't a fluke for him.

NL Central - Cardinals. I have to say that.

NL West - I'm thinking San Diego this year. I just want Bonds to, well if you can't say anything nice...

NL Wild Card - Atlanta. They always find a way into the playoffs. I think Renteria will turn it around out of the spot light and back in the NL.

AL East - I'm stumped. Boston if I had to guess.

AL Central - Chicago. I would like to see the Twins, but Thome just adds to an already strong team.

AL West - A's, money ball.

AL Wild Card - Yankees, Same reason as Atlanta.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Patrick,

The Mets will surge ahead and take an early and commanding lead in the NL East, reminiscent of the 1986 team. While they will dominate the regular season the playoffs will be touch and go, but ultimately because of a collosal error by the oppossing team in the World Series that makes the world forget about Bill Buckner the Metropolitans will reign supreme in 2006. Sometime on late October evening later this year Mookie Wilson will smile. Lets go Mets!

Karl


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

The Cardinals and the Mets had a great rivalry going in the 80's. Somewhere in the back of my closet is a moldy old "Mets are pond scum" t-shirt. 

Since the realignment I just can't seem to work up much indignation these days.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Musial (aka Stan the Man),

Yes as a fifth grader the tragic end to the 1985 season (in which the Cards bested the Mets for first place in the last week of the season) broke my heart. I still have nightmares about Vince Coleman stealing at will against Gary Carter, Ozzie Smith preventing any ball from leaving the infield and Jack Clark hitting a blast to doom the Mets to second place. My only solace that fall was watching the Royals best the Cards in the Series and Reagan besting Gorbachev in Geneva (I was a precocious kid!)

Karl


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmm...this is a subject I love to go over and over with everybody at the bigining of the season...my predictions for 06...

AL East-Yanks...they may not be able to buy the world series, but they'll at least buy the division championship...

AL Central-ChiSox...the momentum from a world championship is usually enough to take first the next year...

AL West-Los Angeles Angeles of Anaheim in Disneyland around the corner from the taco stand etc etc etc...I am actually an Oakland fan, but they are going to need at least one more "rebuilding year" (I hope I'm wrong there)...

AL Wild Card-BoSox...who else???

NL East-Nats...they had the power to impress last year, this year I think they'll have it a bit more together...

NL Central-Cards...Probably the best all around team in the true sense of the word in the MLB...

NL West (does anybody else feel that this whole division should be banned from the MLB?)-Gigantes...that jagoff Barry will slug his way past the Babe (unfortunately), and in doing so, elevate the orange and black to the top of the trash heap...

NL Wild Card-Cubbies...I couldnt tell you why, I jsut ahve a feeling that they are going to impress this year...

World Series-Cards and Yanks...Cards in 7...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Have tickets to Shea Stadium tomorrow nite. Mets vs. Nationals. Could this really be the year?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Pulling for my Braves to win their 15th STRAIGHT division title. 

What an amazing run. Let's do it again, boys! Then on to the World Series!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Relayer,

Full discloure: I hate the Braves. Winning another division title, which would be your 16th in a row, and having only one World Series ring (and a tainted one at that in the strike shortened season of 1995) to show for it is embarassingly awful. Could be I am just jealous as the Mets are rarely competitive but at least we do something with our opportunities!

Karl


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Mr. Musial (aka Stan the Man),
> 
> ...


Karl, I have similar memories of 1986. Without the redeeming value of watching the Mets lose in the World Series. I still curse Bill Buckner and his less than sticky wickets.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Relayer,
> 
> ...


I don't really have any (much) hard feelings towards the Met. They have exactly one more World Championship than the Braves. They have a total of SIX post-season appearances. Now if percentage of WS Championships vs appearances is their focus, then they are right up there. While I'd surely like more WS championships for the Braves, I just cannot feel bad about 14 (they will go after 15, not 16, this year) straight division titles. That's an unprecedented achievement and not at all diminished by lack of further success. I'd rather win the division title than sit at home and not go to the playoffs. I bet the Mets would, too.

The Braves are a great franchise. This year will be a big challenge.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

FLASH: Red Sox have just won their openner. Caught them at Ft. Myers two weeks ago and recognized only a few of the players. I suppose that's the nature of the game now. Just signed up for www.mlb.com so I can watch a few games live in Switzerland, though the time difference limits my choice to afternoon games on the East Coast.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Relayer,

I hate to be pedantic but the Braves have won 15 straight divisional titles in 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 and 2005. Or am I wrong?

Karl


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I haven't followed baseball with any enthusiams since the late 70's and the L.A. Dodgers. I try to make myself like baseball and I just can't seem to do it.

What I do hope for though is that Bonds doesn't break Hank Aaron's HR record. It is not because of the steroids issue, though I'm sure subconsciously it bugs me, but because I just don't like Bonds and I don't think he brings up the sport. I'm sure there are plenty of Bonds fans pulling for him, but I hope he doesn't do it.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Relayer,
> 
> ...


The strike ended the 1994 Major League baseball season in August. There were no division champions nor post-season play that year.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Relayer,

You are correct sir! Thanks for reminding me but Atlanta would have won that year.

Karl


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

It's rather obvious, but with two rounds of playoffs it's much more difficult to make it to the World Series than it used to be. So, in a way, just making the playoffs without winning it all is less of a dishonor than it used to be. A very good team over the course of the season can meet a lesser team that happens gets hot at the right time.

No disrespect to Red Sox fans, but that's what happened in 2004. The Cardinals were the best team in baseball (105 wins) for six months. The Red Sox were the best team in baseball for two weeks. But the Sox were the best for the two weeks that mattered most.

Last year the horrible NL West put a .500 team into the playoffs. If LA happened to catch fire for those two weeks, a .500 team could have won it all.


----------



## jklu (May 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Relayer,
> 
> ...


Actually, the Braves were six games behind the Expos when the strike began.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jklu,

Yes but the Expos were never known for their staying power and never had the finances to do a deal at the trade deadline to put themselves over the top.

Karl


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Tigers are going for two in a row today! (Okay, I do realize it's against Kansas City.)


----------



## mgeissler (Jan 5, 2006)

How about my Brewers this year? One of the best "young" infields in the game (Hardy, Hall, Fielder-who cares if he struck out 7 times allready lol-, Weeks). Solid starting staff and a really good bullpen. We might just sneak into the wild card this year.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I have always liked the Brewers (who wouldn't like a team called the Brewers?!, plus they have the Braves link).

It would be great to have a Braves/Brewers World Series.


----------



## mgeissler (Jan 5, 2006)

Relayer, are we long lost brothers? First you are a fellow Hosta lover (have a little difficulty sometimes growing them in Wisconsin), and now you tell me you like the Brewers! Allright, this is for all the marbles; is your favortie beverage Honey Weiss beer made by Leinenkugel's? If it is do you have a sister [}]?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Stan the Man_
> 
> It's rather obvious, but with two rounds of playoffs it's much more difficult to make it to the World Series than it used to be. So, in a way, just making the playoffs without winning it all is less of a dishonor than it used to be. A very good team over the course of the season can meet a lesser team that happens gets hot at the right time.
> 
> ...


Those were two great weeks of baseball, though!

True story-- my wife was attending an auction at my kid's school on the night that the Sox lost Game 3 to the Yankees. Really lost it. I was playing a concert and between times onstage was watching the score go up and up... figured that they'd really had it, that the season was basically over. Anyway, she comes home that night with a baseball signed by the whole Sox team. Nomar, too. There was a nice story about how they were able to get a second ball put in the auction to satisfy two bidders. Anyway, she says in all innocence "They're in the playoffs this year, right? So maybe if they win the World Series this ball might be worth something." Thinks I: Right. And then we had those eight straight miraculous games.

.500 teams don't need wild card slots to advance-- anyone remember the '73 Mets, who took the A's to 7 games? I still feel the hurt from that one. You gotta believe!


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Concordia_
> 
> Those were two great weeks of baseball, though!


I'm a Cardinal fan. I didn't think the last week of the two were all that great.

I left for a week in Fla. right after the Series that year. I showed up at a golf course as a single and was paired up with a couple of Sox fans. They were very nice and didn't rub it in at all.

What are the prevailing thoughts on the Barry Bonds syringe incident in SD Monday? A large part of me thinks it's classless and wrong. Then there's that other evil part of me that finds it quite funny and in fact wishes I'd thought of it.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't care what Bonds is guilty of, you can't have people chucking stuff out of the stands.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Stan the Man_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe more ecumenical to say they were two weeks of great baseball.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> I don't care what Bonds is guilty of, you can't have people chucking stuff out of the stands.


I will agree whole heartedly. Fans today are disrespectful and are half the problem with professional sports. I'll use Raiders fans as an example.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Add Keith Hernandez to the list of ex-jocks crammed into their suits. On the Mets pre-game right now he's got the top button of the jacket fastened and his sleeves are too long. Any minute now there will be a graphic - "Sausage casings by Canali."

Plus he flaps his wrists around in a Brokebackian manner and it appears he combs his hair with a piece of buttered toast.

Calls a decent game, though.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mgeissler_
> 
> Relayer, are we long lost brothers? First you are a fellow Hosta lover (have a little difficulty sometimes growing them in Wisconsin), and now you tell me you like the Brewers! Allright, this is for all the marbles; is your favortie beverage Honey Weiss beer made by Leinenkugel's? If it is do you have a sister [}]?


mgeissler, I noticed that, too.

As for Honey Weiss, I can't say I've ever had it. Sounds good, though. Next time I see it, I'll give it a try.

If you are really into hosta you may want to vist perennialnursery.com, go to the garden forum, then the hosta board. There are some really great photos and lots of nice, very knowledgeable hosta fanatics there.

If you're ever in Atlanta, I'll buy you a Honey Weiss. Cheers!


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

Add a +1 to the Mets contingent. Last night's game was rough, but we got Pedro on the hill tonight so all is good in Mets land. I think our rotation is going to be better than people think, especially when you consider Omar is probably going to add a formidable starter at the trade deadline. Now if we could just find a way to get Mel Rojas II off this team i'll be happy....

BTW, what the heck is up with Keith's fur coat? Did he borrow that from Puddy??


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The Tigers won again. Maybe (probably not, but maybe) this year they'll be respectable.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mets 3, Fla. 2 - That was the first time in ages I've been engrossed from the first pitch. I even got superstitious - when Wright hit the tying triple I was polishing a pair of shoes, so I had to continue polishing until the game was won.

So the Mets go 4-1 to start and all my shoes are shiny.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The Tigers are losing 5-3 in the seventh inning.

If they don't come back, there goes the perfect season!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alas, the Tigers went down to ignominious defeat, 5-3. Kenny Rogers could not hold them in the 6th inning. 

Ah, the undefeated season was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sometimes the best photos are away from the field of play. Terryville at Housatonic this morning.

The Housy pep squad looks pretty glum up there on the hill as it starts to rain; the Terryville players are trying very hard to look disinterested in the pretty girl who keeps the stats.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Jklu,
> 
> ...


That was a really good expos team... i think they would have won the east.

the expos had a ton of position players right at their peaks (between ages 26-29) - larry walker, moises alou, marquis grissom all had good years. those guys jacked up some serious numbers in a pitchers park.

even if the braves had caught them, the expos would have still probably gotten the wildcard (1994 was the first year MLB used the 3 divison format for the leagues).


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Tigers broke their losing streak. Maybe they can reach the Hollowed .500 Territory this year!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

With today's loss, they are just one game over the Hallowed .500 mark.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

The photos are real Americana. Can't imagine where along Rte. 7 they may have been taken.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> The photos are real Americana. Can't imagine where along Rte. 7 they may have been taken.


Falls Village.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

That 1994 Expos team was amazing. In the 94/95 offseason they lost Larry Walker, Marquis Grissom, Ken Hill and John Wetteland all in their prime. They would've had a great shot at winning the division.

Schilling and Beckett are 6-0 thus far. We're gonna win it all again baby, oh yeah!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

The Mets are 9 - 2. I'm getting faint already.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> The Mets are 9 - 2. I'm getting faint already.


Don't get too excited yet. Petey will quit on you before the season's over.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Mark down win number 10 for the Mets. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

They have added some players. They should improve somewhat.

Maybe this is finally the Braves' year to collapse.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

No respect for the reigning National League champs?


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cleveland Brown_
> 
> No respect for the reigning National League champs?


Is Roger Clemens on the Astros right now? Didn't think so.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If you were referring to my remark about the Braves, my answer is that I'm not sure.

Their pitching is not looking that good now that the pitching coach left, although it could just be a temporary thing. (Is a pitching coach THAT important to an experienced man like Smoltz??)

Atlanta has started poorly before and recovered to win the division.

It is really hard to say.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

True, Clemens is not with the Astros right now, but for the first twelfth of the season they've done all right without him. Didn't mean to throw out a non sequitur or interrupt another line of discussion, but figured I'd give my favorite to win their division.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cleveland Brown_
> 
> True, Clemens is not with the Astros right now, but for the first twelfth of the season they've done all right without him. Didn't mean to throw out a non sequitur or interrupt another line of discussion, but figured I'd give my favorite to win their division.


I'm worried about them. I'm not sure that they know how to react when they aren't stinking up the joint in the first half of the season.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Barry Bonds is going to tie Ruth any minute now. I just read "Game of Shadows" and my feeling about this milestone is not very good.

How about you guys?


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

There will be an asterisk next to Bonds' career home run total when all is said and done, IF they keep the statistics in the record books at all. Heck, he might simply be listed under the "Juiced" section.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Tigers broke their losing streak.

Perhaps they can maintain the .500 Nirvana!!

I don't care for Bonds either. But if they let him play, it will be difficult to do much to obscure his record.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JohnnyVegas_
> 
> There will be an asterisk next to Bonds' career home run total when all is said and done, IF they keep the statistics in the record books at all. Heck, he might simply be listed under the "Juiced" section.


I'm conflicted about Barry Bonds. Personally, I don't care for him, not knowing him personally I can't say I don't like him. I don't care for his arrogance. I think he is a product of the current game of baseball. There are many things currently I don't like about baseball, so I don't know if part of my synicism for Barry Bonds is based on other factors.

Honestly, I don't want him to break the record. I really don't want him to break Hank Aaron's record. That said, steroids or no steroids, not everyone if they were on steroids could hit a majore league fast ball. There definitely is some pure talent on his part to hit as many home runs as he has. Has the steroids helped this, probably. I don't think he would have had the power today after all these years, without the steroids. Playing devil's advocate, there is one of Ruth's bats on display at his museum which weighs 50 ounces. I'd imagine it was pretty easy to hit a home run with that bat.

I really think baseball needs something to bring it back up again. All of the recent "feats" in baseball has been tainted by steroids. Bring back the days of Cal Ripken, Mike Schmidt, Kirby Puckett, and Steve Garvey. I'm sure these guys had their skeletons, but at least they seemed to play the game because they loved it.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The thing about Bonds is he had all the tools to be one of the greats anyway. He was on some bad clubs in Pittsburgh and the Giants haven't exactly set the world on fire during his tenure, but that wouldn't have necessarily affected his Hall of Fame chances.

The portrait of Bonds in "Game of Shadows" is extremely unflattering, and according to the authors Bonds' primary motive in seeking artificial assistance was Pure-D envy of McGwire and, to a lesser extent, Sosa during the 1998 season.

Watching him play lately he looks like a wounded animal - dangerous under the right circumstances, but clearly no longer an all-encompassing threat.

I find his grandiosity as offensive as his juicing.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Barry really can be something.

Justin Verlander, the Tigers rookie has shut out the Twins for 5 innings tonight. They are pitching Santana, so it is a 0-0 tie right now.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Another Shut Out!!!

Maybe this is the year they reach the .500 promised land!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Another day, another win!

However, Todd Jones, our closer is scaring me. This time he gave up three hits and a run in the ninth.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Shouldn't let this disappear.

a) Detroit suddenly looking vulnerable. Predictable bump in the road, or harbinger of terrible doom?

b) The bad news for the Mets was that Victor Zambrano is out for the season. The good news is he may never pitch again :devil: 

c) Am I the only one who is annoyed by Jeter's little "Hold everything until I'm ready" gesture every single time in the batter's box? I see kids at all levels doing that. 

d) Are BoSox fans seeing some kind of sinister import in Branson Arroyo's performance for the Reds?

Just curious.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

*baseball*

I saw Arroyo pitch this Spring against the Reds in Ft. Myers. He looked terrible, gave up something like five runs in the first inning. I'm sure everyone was thinking the same thing, who would be the Sox's fourth starter. Baseball is a funny game.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

In one of the Tiger's biggest games of the year, Craig Monroe just hit a grand slam for the Tigers in the 6th inning to put them up 5-2.

It has been nearly 20 years since the Tigers contended for anything.

Now if the pitchers can just keep the White Sox bats in check - - -


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Let's make that two out of three over the White Sox for my Beloved Tigers!!!


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, then.

My Braves are on a hot, hot streak (although, they did lose last night), winning 8 of their last 10, and scoring runs in droves!

Today, they pick up a decent closer (at least, it should be a big upgrade over the current options).

They are pretty much out of the race for the east. Still, only 6 or so out of the NL wildcard spot.

Come on, boys, you can make the playoffs!

Go Braves!


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

Stan the Man said:


> Third generation Cardinal fan here - Stan the Man chosen accordingly.
> 
> Last I looked Cards are up 13-5 over the Phillies.
> 
> ...


OK...

Time to check your predictions.

Let's see, Mets, Cardinals and Padres in the NL. 3 out of 4.

A's and Yankees in the AL. Plus I got my wish on the Twins.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Not bad, Stan. Mets survived the initial meeting with L.A. today. Official Mets doggerel:

"Glavine and Maine and pray for rain"

or

"Maine and Glavine and someone un-spavined"


----------

